

On Seeking Truth - stevedewald
https://medium.com/@taylorphillips/a-tapestry-of-truth-d2f1aeff6991

======
chroma
I read the first four paragraphs and thought, "How vapid. Did someone train a
Markov chain with platitudes?" It's amusing how close I was to the truth.

Actual truth-seeking is hard and typically boring. It involves learning about
human cognitive biases, then training oneself to recognize and correct for
them. The whole process is not very fun, but its fruits are useful.

